# Praetorius Christmas Mass Help



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I became quite fond of the McCreesh recording a few years ago but now wish to add it to my collection on CD. I’m a little confused though about which version to buy there seem to be several releases by McCreesh with the Gabrieli Consort of this work at least three that I can see on Discogs. Are they all the same or is one a re-recording? How do they compare in sound quality ? What are your preferred recordings of this piece? 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

They recorded it on CD in 1993 (released in 1994) and in 2017 on DVD filmed in Versailles using local singers from the Centre de musique baroque de Versailles. The sound on both releases is excellent.

普雷托里亚斯《圣诞弥撒》(2017年凡尔赛皇家教堂) Praetorius Christmas Mass in Versailles_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> They recorded it on CD in 1993 (released in 1994) and in 2017 on DVD filmed in Versailles using local singers from the Centre de musique baroque de Versailles. The sound on both releases is excellent.
> 
> 普雷托里亚斯《圣诞弥撒》(2017年凡尔赛皇家教堂) Praetorius Christmas Mass in Versailles_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


Thanks so much for the prompt reply. So is this 2013 release the same as well? Praetorius - Gabrieli Consort & Players, Paul McCreesh - Christmette - Christmas Mass


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

The 2013 CD is a re-release of the 1994 CD.

Ⓟ 1994 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
Ⓒ 2013 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
Recording: Roskilde Cathedral, Denmark, 10/1993.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> The 2013 CD is a re-release of the 1994 CD.
> 
> Ⓟ 1994 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
> Ⓒ 2013 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
> Recording: Roskilde Cathedral, Denmark, 10/1993.


Thanks so much that’s a huge help. Much appreciated.


----------

